# Stihl fs56rc part diagram



## tg_weaver (May 2, 2020)

Looking for a stihl 56rc parts break down....think the lower bearing is shot and need replacement numbers 
Tia



Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ray benson (May 3, 2020)

tg_weaver said:


> Looking for a stihl 56rc parts break down....think the lower bearing is shot and need replacement numbers
> Tia


The _Beg_ _for_ _Manuals_ _thread_ in the Chainsaw Stickies page is the preferred location.
That said, Check your inbox


----------

